# Dark Days



## John Boy (May 11, 2010)

It raining, it friggin freezing, there’s no light! Hell, it looks like winter out there!!! What could I have done? Go to bed and watch all 3 Lotr’s in one go?! Thank god I had stuff to pollinate and repot…
:wink:


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2010)

Argh! My pouch! What did you cross the tigrinum w/? Where in Germany are you?


----------



## Dido (May 11, 2010)

Really nice pictures thanks for sharing with us


----------



## John Boy (May 11, 2010)

Hey Eric!
the tigrinum is a x self (had to!!! I wanted tigrinum in bottles for donkeys years, and though I have been warned, and it is a weak plant, and I have been fighting with myself....I had to...!).

I'm about half an hour from DUX (Duesseldorf).


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2010)

John Boy said:


> Hey Eric!
> the tigrinum is a x self (had to!!! I wanted tigrinum in bottles for donkeys years, and though I have been warned, and it is a weak plant, and I have been fighting with myself....I had to...!).


Well, good luck!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2010)

Ha! Ha! I just saw "Alice in Wonderland" and your pic reminds me of The Red Queen's favorite line, "OFF WITH THEIR HEADS!" :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2010)

I've never been to DUX but your description sounds like my ex's definition of Berlin!


----------



## paphioboy (May 13, 2010)

Nice..  Did you make Psyche alba..?


----------



## John Boy (May 14, 2010)

No, I didn't make it, I just abused it, and crossed it with my best Wessleyanum....


----------



## Ernie (May 14, 2010)

I sympathize. Somethimes it's so cold here the only fun things to do are play hockey and fornicate! You got the second thing taken care of.  BTW, Not surprisingly, many children in the Chicago area are born around October-November. 

-Ernie


----------



## bullsie (May 14, 2010)

You want to talk dark and cold, it snowed here this week......
on the brighter side, my Paphs from Enlightened Orchids came and I am dancing for joy!


----------



## John Boy (May 14, 2010)

I'm still waiting for that fantastic job-offer from a nursery in Hawaii or Singapore so I can breed Paphiopedilums unter shade-cloths, and live happily ever after, and forget the cold, Oil bills and runny noses!


----------



## valenzino (May 14, 2010)

Same situation here...for my area(and is Italy not tropical monsoon area and not in Mordor!),its a record...today is the 34th day raining without stop and night temp is 5c°!!!I feel like Noe with a boat full of plants to save....!And I cannot escape...the volcanic cloud stops also flights!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2010)

Oh my, John Boy and valenzino -- today, in Michigan, although very windy, it was a beautiful day. Great for working outside.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2010)

NYC 40F this morning 80F this evening! Yay asphalt repairs for roadway potholes!


----------

